# Colour developing tanks



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

How long can I leave a colour print in a developing tank before processing it? (Will it have strange colours or effects in it after say 15 mins?)

Idealy I'd do it straight after using the enlarger but I'm a little concerned if the chemical temps are a bit off & I need to adjust them.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 19, 2005)

I should have said drum not tank but I think you knew what I was doing!:thumbup: :blushing: 


Thanks for that doc!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 20, 2005)

When you expose a print - the same as when you expose a neg - you form a 'latent image' which has to be developed.
The latent image is formed by the movement of electrons in the silver halide crystals. The physical development causes the movement of silver ions.
Because latent images are ephemeral if left undeveloped - a process called 'latent image regression' where the electrons wander back to where they came from - it is advisable to process a print or neg as soon as you can or you run the risk of loosing image information.
That being said regression is quite slow initially so a few minutes shouldn't be noticeable. I wouldn't leave it longer though.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 20, 2005)

Practised letting the temp drop over 20 mins from 38 deg C went down to 34 deg C.  Then timed how long roughly to get back up to temp was 10 mins or so until stable again.


Will 10 mins be pushing it to far?  I could re-think my procedure and maybe check the temp every 10 mins or so or increase the starting temp so it's at or closer to the correct temp when I'm ready for it?


----------

